# bird eating spiders



## bredli-sli (Jul 5, 2009)

hey guys i seen the bird eating spiders today, just thinking about getting a couple, 

what do they need?

size's for the enclosure what to feed them heating,
now mum wouldnt lett me, how easy would it be for her not to know?
cheers


----------



## gman78 (Jul 5, 2009)

Easy... I had 4 in my room for a year before i got drunk one night and told her.
Seeing how they were there for a year already she let me end up keeping them.
Where you thinking of buying one from?


----------



## bredli-sli (Jul 6, 2009)

a pet shop they had babies for 50 bucks, what do you need for them?


----------



## Noongato (Jul 6, 2009)

Checkout "the green scorpion" they have care sheets and spiders for sale etc. ATM Theyres a link on the top of the Sponsor list on this sites homepage..


----------



## ashisnothereman (Jul 6, 2009)

as said before check out the green scorpion and the forum.

i advise getting your T off that site. ive gotten 4 with no problem at all.

if you get a baby just keep it in a deli cup with hand squeezed coco peat and sphagnum moss. feed it crickets, give it a bit of heat about 20-30 degrees. humidty around 70-80 and youll be sweet.


----------



## Noongato (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, the cold snap killed mine


----------



## hornet (Jul 8, 2009)

bredli-sli said:


> a pet shop they had babies for 50 bucks, what do you need for them?



easy to keep, i keep mine on moist coco peat, slings can be kept in small deli cups, juvies i keep in chinese containers, adults in small plastic fish tank or large plastic tubs. I have some young available atm, $20 each


----------



## TheDarkRose (Jul 8, 2009)

what size do you call babies? the pet shops normally sell the smalls one at around 5cms plus. You will find them alot cheaper from the green scorpion, its where I got my first one. there is a forum you can join called the Australian Invertebrate Forum. They have everything you will need to know. In short there should be at least 8cms of substrate so it can burrow. Make sure there is a water dish, and don't keep hard objects near the walls because as much as they love climbing they suck at it and always fall. That way they dont get hurt when they land on something hard.
Also just be careful about the advice that pet shops give you as many of them have been misslead about the proper care.
feel free to PM me for help


----------

